
Retrobatch – flexible batch image processing for Mac - firloop
https://flyingmeat.com/retrobatch/
======
rgovostes
This is from Gus Mueller, who writes my favorite image editor for macOS, Acorn
([https://flyingmeat.com/acorn/](https://flyingmeat.com/acorn/)). I've
reported a bug to Gus and received a new build with a fix within minutes. I
highly recommend his software, even his pizza-themed blog
[http://maybepizza.com/](http://maybepizza.com/) which includes a nerdy pizza
dough recipe generator.

I wonder if Retrobatch could have been made as a series of Automator plugins,
allowing integration with more complicated workflows (e.g., upload the
processed images or put them in a specific Photos app album or something).

~~~
fouc
I'm curious if you can make a recommendation for a good image viewer/organizer
app. That's the main thing I was hoping for when I saw your Acorn
recommendation.

~~~
rgovostes
I use Apple's Photos app which for me is pretty good: photos I snap on my
phone appear automatically on my Mac; I can search by date, location, person,
or object; I can share photos with family; the Memories feature is sometimes
delightful; touch-ups can be reverted any time in the future.

But if you are asking for recommendations I'm guessing Photos doesn't fit your
needs.

------
danpalmer
I just used this to build a really neat little workflow. Wasn’t sure if it
would work but the results were amazing.

The workflow took company logos and turned them into squares, in a specified
size, with the logo in black, the background in white, 20% padding around the
edge, and png-crushed. They looked fantastic at the end.

Steps like flat background colour removal just worked. Transparency handled
fine. Pretty intuitive.

Only minor gripes would be I found a few images that crashed it. Resaving them
as other formats fixed that. And the UI for manipulating the workflow step
connections is a bit fiddly.

~~~
ccgus
Make sure to send me the images that crashed it (support at flyingmeat.com)!
I'd love to get that fixed, as I'm not aware of any cases right now where this
happens.

~~~
danpalmer
Hey! Thanks for reaching out in HN comments! Unfortunately I'm not sure I have
them any more I'm afraid, I've been dealing with a lot of images.

I was very diligent about submitting the crash reports, so you should have
10-20 examples. Not sure if you can see who they come from, but if you can
hopefully you find them.

------
leejoramo
Could this FINALLY replace Graphic Converter? Probably not on the number of
image formats covered, but it does look very promising otherwise.

[https://www.lemkesoft.de/en/products/graphicconverter/](https://www.lemkesoft.de/en/products/graphicconverter/)

------
natch
One feature that would get me interested would be good ML upscaling.
Pixelmator Pro does a good job of it, but has no batch processing until I
figure out how to drive it with Automator. And as far as I know ImageMagick
still lacks such a feature.

~~~
somada141
Topaz’s GigaPixel AI seems to do a decent job of it if you’re happy to pay for
it but iirc it doesn’t do batch

------
WordSkill
Fine software, fine company.

